# Hey Robert Mueller....Here's a Message Just For You !!!!



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

*You Filthy Low Down Scummy Cop.....*

*PISS OFF !*


----------



## justified (Jul 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You Filthy Low Down Scummy Cop.....*
> 
> *PISS OFF !*


Robert Mueller, a guy doing his job for the American people.
Michael Cohen, a patriot.
Trump supporters, ripping the country apart day by day by blind support of the president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

justified said:


> Robert Mueller, a guy doing his job for the American people.
> Michael Cohen, a patriot.
> Trump supporters, ripping the country apart day by day by blind support of the president.


And Obama is a citizen, HA.
Tell us some more bedtime stories.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

justified said:


> Robert Mueller, a guy doing his job for the American people.
> Michael Cohen, a patriot.
> Trump supporters, ripping the country apart day by day by blind support of the president.



*It's been " Justified ".....*
*You love to make beds and " Fluff " soft pillows.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

justified said:


> Robert Mueller, a guy doing his job for the American people.
> Michael Cohen, a patriot.
> Trump supporters, ripping the country apart day by day by blind support of the president.


You're a riot.
Happy Friday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


And Romney was correct, if left unprotected we are susceptible to attack from cyber warfare and Russia is most likely the biggest threat in that regard (of course they were discussing existential threat which at the time looked more to be a terrorist threat, Russia wasn't looking to attack us militarily or in a terrorist way). What Obama didn't take into the equation was a president that would leave us unprotected from such a threat. Not only an overly friendly towards Russia president, but one reluctant to protect our nation from cyber attack or even acknowledge the reality of such that our intelligence agencies have uncovered.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And Romney was correct, if left unprotected we are susceptible to attack from cyber warfare and Russia is most likely the biggest threat in that regard (of course they were discussing existential threat which at the time looked more to be a terrorist threat, Russia wasn't looking to attack us militarily or in a terrorist way). What Obama didn't take into the equation was a president that would leave us unprotected from such a threat. Not only an overly friendly towards Russia president, but one reluctant to protect our nation from cyber attack or even acknowledge the reality of such that our intelligence agencies have uncovered.



The biggest threat to the United States is not Russia ( With an economy the size of Texas. )
it's China, yet you fail to not once recognize that.  You come on this forum daily to spout 
the same Democratic talking points like a sick parrot, if you just did a small amount of
real research instead of regurgitating Lies you could possibly increase your intellectual
wealth by even a small amount. As it is you're operating on a deficit when it comes to
knowledge, I do hope you don't play poker because I can read you through posts....
In person I'll bet your like an open book....diminutive stature included...as you come off
with a terrible case of Napoleon syndrome...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> The biggest threat to the United States is not Russia ( With an economy the size of Texas. )
> it's China, yet you fail to not once recognize that.  You come on this forum daily to spout
> the same Democratic talking points like a sick parrot, if you just did a small amount of
> real research instead of regurgitating Lies you could possibly increase your intellectual
> ...


Did you even read what I wrote or is it a lack of comprehension on your part?


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you even read what I wrote or is it a lack of comprehension on your part?



*Ha..!

Don't Piss On Yourself ........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ha..!
> 
> Don't Piss On Yourself ........*


Between that and your previous response I referenced I will take that as a big fat collective no. You know when you respond to something without reading it you risk making yourself look foolish, on wait, never mind, that's never stopped you before.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Between that and your previous response I referenced I will take that as a big fat collective no. You know when you respond to something without reading it you risk making yourself look foolish, on wait, never mind, that's never stopped you before.



*You are really quite funny..... *
*Kinda like the mutt tied to a tree that always runs " left " until out of *
*rope. Just like the mutt you whimper, whine, piss n shit because*
*of a situation you created....But America will help unwind your*
*silly ass once again, just don't ask for " Doggy " treats for awhile...*

*Ya dumb Rodent.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And Romney was correct, if left unprotected we are susceptible to attack from cyber warfare and Russia is most likely the biggest threat in that regard (of course they were discussing existential threat which at the time looked more to be a terrorist threat, Russia wasn't looking to attack us militarily or in a terrorist way). What Obama didn't take into the equation was a president that would leave us unprotected from such a threat. Not only an overly friendly towards Russia president, but one reluctant to protect our nation from cyber attack or even acknowledge the reality of such that our intelligence agencies have uncovered.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you even read what I wrote or is it a lack of comprehension on your part?


What you wrote was comprehended on election day as BS.  Hence the results genius.


----------



## justified (Jul 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's been " Justified ".....*
> *You love to make beds and " Fluff " soft pillows.*


Rudy Giuliani, a disgrace to the legal profession, a complete sham, incompetent, old, likely senile, like his boss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Rudy Giuliani, a disgrace to the legal profession, a complete sham, incompetent, old, likely senile, like his boss.


Isn't Obama an attorney? Now that's funny.
Dumbest person ever to hold any office.
Justified, can you fucking believe Trump is your president? WOW, just WOW.
Old, senile and incompetent doesn't say much for HRC, does it now.
What a twit you are.
Ha.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

justified said:


> Rudy Giuliani, a disgrace to the legal profession, a complete sham, incompetent, old, likely senile, like his boss.


*You and your Disgusting Filthy Democrats have been " played "*
*big time......heads will roll for what you and yours have done...*


----------

